# Rural home in small western Kansas town



## kansasteaders (Sep 17, 2013)

2 bedroom,2.5 bath home for sale in Brownell, Ness County, Kansas. Large laundry room, kitchen, dining room, living/family room, enclosed sunroom a possible 3rd bedroom, and large newly added bathroom suite. Central heat/air, all appliances included. Partial basement with outside only entrance. Outbuildings, detached two-car garage. Room for chickens and garden. Home is on city water, septic sewer. Cheap taxes, cheap monthly expenses. 2 blocks from highway. Plenty of deer, pheasant, duck, goose hunting, as well as less than 10 miles from excellent fishing at Cedar Bluff Lake. Priced to sell at $30,000. Call or text for more information. 785-798-7356


----------



## swansongzoso (Feb 6, 2012)

Can you post any pics and how much land is it on? In city limits?


----------



## kansasteaders (Sep 17, 2013)

If I can figure out how to post pics, I will do that. It is located within the city limits, "city" being used loosely as Brownell has a population of 30. The house sits on 4 lots, probably a little over 1 acre. I do not have any pics inside of the house as we are in the middle of preparing for an estate sale and it has been a little over a year since anyone lived in it so we are needing to do quite a bit of cleaning.


----------



## kansasteaders (Sep 17, 2013)




----------

